# Need ink suggestions for transfer.



## FluffyDog6 (Jul 12, 2017)

About 20 years ago I used to print transfers using Union Ink's TransOpake white, Ultrasoft (colors), and transfer powder.

I see the TransOpake is no longer made, and few people seem to carry Union Ink any more.

I remember going through many quarts of white trying to find one that worked well, before ending up with Union Ink as my "go-to" product.

*Can anyone help me out, and shortcut the testing process, by telling me the best opaque white, and best colors (even fluorescent) I should be looking for to print transfers again?*

Thanks!!


----------



## Haobin Li (Jul 27, 2017)

You can actually think about plastisol transfer? Since it is cheap and has good quality.


----------

